# Your favorite Gun Movies?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Thought it might be fun to have a thread where people post their favorite "Gun Movies". Movies that either depict some realistic gun handling or even just good ol' shoot-em-up fun. I'll start with an obvious one and maybe an obscure one you haven't seen.

1) Lethal Weapon. The original. The near-suicide scene near the beginning is practically a commercial for the Beretta 92 with all the close-ups, loading and unloading.

2) The Way of the Gun. According to the commentary on the DVD, the director made a large effort to make sure the actors were handling the weapons properly. A lot of small details such as: Only having their fingers inside the trigger guard when they are planning on shooting; Accurate number of rounds fired before reloading, etc. Although I think there is at least one time when Benicio Del Toro fires about 13 shots out of his 1911 before reloading in the final gun battle.

Now it's up to you. I predict "Heat" mentioned at least a dozen times. :smt033


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I'm watching "The Quick and the Dead" right now........although not a great movie. Been on a Western kick lately. "Unforgiven", "3:10 to Yuma". 

Some "Dirty Harry" as well.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Belly - I know I'll get raked over the coals for this one, but I really liked it, and you see plenty of gun action. Unrealistic though when Method Man gets knocked through a glass door by a shotgun blast.

Tears of the Sun - more about SEALs than guns, but they do a lot of shooting.

Enemy at the Gates - sniper [email protected]

Saw III - the shotgun collar was just too cool, and the chick running around in combat boots and .45 was hot.

House of the Dead (I think that's the name) - based on a video game...dude had two custom DEs that were pretty nice.

Blackhawk Down - I always laugh at the guy who went deaf. He acted like such a goon afterward.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Tom Cruise does an awesome speed rock in *Collateral*. as seen in Black Ice's signature.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Terminators: "Phase plazma rifle in 40-watt range." The mini-gun scene was epic.

Shooter: The whole movie focuses on guns.

Mr & Mrs Smith: As bad as the movie was, a lot of cool weapons in it.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Tom Cruise does an awesome speed rock in *Collateral*. as seen in Black Ice's signature.


Collateral did have some good gun shooting scenes. I forgot all about that movie. Real good movie by the way.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sig Al said:


> Collateral did have some good gun shooting scenes. I forgot all about that movie. Real good movie by the way.


Agreed.....I really liked that one. Not a big Cruise fan but I have to admit that a couple of his latest movies have been very good......"Collateral" and "The Last Samurai".


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I wonder what kind of gun he used. I might just have to watch it again tonight.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Three of my favorites:

_The Wild Bunch_

_Joe Kidd_

_Band Of Brothers_


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Used to like the Lethal Weapon movies, but now can't stand them because Gibson is a raging anti, yet makes millions making gun movies with Chavez's bed buddy Glover. Same with Arnie.

Some of my gun movie favorites, in no particular order:

Black Hawk Down
Shooter (even though it has Glover in it)
Smokin' Aces
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
Heat
3:10 to Yuma
Tombstone
Young Guns
The Rock


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i forget the name of the movie but there was this government witness and he took off
the setting was in reno
there were about 4 sets of hired killers to get to the govt witness to keep him from testifying- one set was two women
and one set of bounty hunters to get him in reno
there was a whole lot of shooting ...


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Gun Movies.*



hideit said:


> i forget the name of the movie but there was this government witness and he took off
> the setting was in reno
> there were about 4 sets of hired killers to get to the govt witness to keep him from testifying- one set was two women
> and one set of bounty hunters to get him in reno
> there was a whole lot of shooting ...


That was "Smokin' Aces" - Alicia Keys as an Assassin was hot.

My Faves/ sorry about the long post:

Tie for 1st:
The BoonDock Saints. - SEE THIS MOVIE!
_Note: watch it with the subtitles turned on. With their Irish/Boston accents, you will miss some of the funnier jokes._

Equilibrium - Christian Bale kills EVERYBODY. They have this thing called a "gun kata" (a set of gun based kung-fu forms based on bullet trajectory) - kind of stupid but awesome! action.

BLADE - I love it when he hands N'Bush Wright a 40 cal and says.
"Crosses and holy water don't do dick, so forget what you've seen in the movies.
Safety's off, Rounds already chambered. A silver hollow-point filled with Garlic.
Aim for the head or the heart. Anything else is your a#$."

2nd. - Tie
Gross Point Blank - The greatest comedy ever made.

The Great Raid - 
Made me proud to be an American.
Made me proud to be Filipino.
Made me wished I had enlisted.

3rd.
TombStone.
Best line after a gunfight_Doc Holiday:
_I do believe the strain was more than he could bear_

4th.
Hard Boiled.

5th.
The Transporter

6th.
The Matrix - Trinity's Cheetah 380's are so cute.
Although if someone thought to have brought a shotgun, it would have been a shorter movie. Dodge what?

7th.
Shooter - I shouldn't have to explain on this forum.

8th.
Saving Private Ryan
The French really should be nicer to us.

9th. 
Tremors
- All for for one scene:
_You broke into the wrong G__D__M rec room didn't ya!_

10. Collateral


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hideit said:


> i forget the name of the movie but there was this government witness and he took off
> the setting was in reno
> there were about 4 sets of hired killers to get to the govt witness to keep him from testifying- one set was two women
> and one set of bounty hunters to get him in reno
> there was a whole lot of shooting ...


That would be Smokin' Aces.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a western with Kevin Costner and Robert Duval called "Open Range" that has a cool gun fight with some revolvers, lever action rifles, and scatter guns.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> 1) Lethal Weapon. The original. The near-suicide scene near the beginning is practically a commercial for the Beretta 92 with all the close-ups, loading and unloading.:smt033


Have to comment on this and the (i think) die hard movies. All the lethal weapons do a great job.........of hyping up anti gun retoric (cop killlers, comes to mind. drawing blank on others right now, but each time i have seen them they PISS ME OFF.) and i think it was die hard that claimed the "new glock handgun can get thru metal detectors, all plastic construction with a ceramic barrel" 
Hey all you glockies, remember that one?

Ok
top 3 tie
Quigley down under/last stand at saber river/ crossfire trail (and Tom Selleck truly does like guns so up yours Rosie)

Most any Clint eastwood, although i am particular to "Unforgiven":draw:

and tied for 3rd - "Ride with the Devil" (love those black powder guns and Jewell is cute) and "Hell to Pay" a definate B grade shootumup western (new in 2006?) but CAS are some of the actors, so again real gun handlers.
Gotta see some of you other peoples picks tho
:smt033


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

kenn said:


> 9th.
> Tremors
> - All for for one scene:
> _You broke into the wrong G__D__M rec room didn't ya!_


THAT was a great line Bad movie, but great line
:watching:


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll add a few, although many of the "good'nz" have already been posted:
Outlaw Josie Wales
A History of Violence
L.A. Confidential - the Russell Crowe/Guy Pearce stand-off scene
The Matrix - Neo and Trinity going through the metal detector and what followed - all those spent casings tinkling!
We Were Soldiers


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

no country for old men
the departed
reservoir dogs
apocalypse now
full metal jacket
rambo (first one)
heat
shooter
munich
terminator trilogy
die hard trilogy
lethal weapon
the rock
scarface
the bourne trilogy
ronin
the professional
pulp fiction
we own the night
serpico
training day
payback
once upon a time in mexico
deer hunter
lucky number slevin

just to name a few


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Has anyone seen "The Kingdom?" Preview looked badass, but I never got around to seeing it.


----------



## Big Hand (Jan 16, 2008)

Outlaw Josey Wells
Open Range
Shooter
Sargeant York
We Were Soldiers


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

niadhf said:


> Most any Clint eastwood, although i am particular to "Unforgiven":draw:


Amen to Unforgiven! A lot of great scenes about what it really takes to pull the trigger on another human being. Not to mention, just about every actor in that movie is absolutely on fire!

William Munny: It's a hellavuh thing killin' a man. You take away everything he has... and everything he ever will have.

The Kid: Yeah.... well... I guess he had it comin'.

William Munny: We all got it comin', kid.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Sig Al said:


> I wonder what kind of gun he used. I might just have to watch it again tonight.


I'm pretty sure it was an H&K of some kind. Not sure exactly which model. Probably one of the USP's.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an H&K of some kind. Not sure exactly which model. Probably one of the USP's.


Yes it was a USP, not sure what variant though.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Has anyone seen "The Kingdom?" Preview looked badass, but I never got around to seeing it.


Yeah. I own it. It's overall pretty good. There aren't as many action scenes as the previews would let you to believe though. There actually is a plot and you have to pay attention, unlike most action movies where you can just shut the brain off for 90+ minutes. Worth checking out, IMO.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Three of my favorites:
> 
> _The Wild Bunch_
> 
> ...


Hey CC, I think you're showing your age. Many of the young whipper snappers here probably never heard of the first two filmed in 1969 and 1972.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Yeah. I own it. It's overall pretty good. There aren't as many action scenes as the previews would let you to believe though. There actually is a plot and you have to pay attention, unlike most action movies where you can just shut the brain off for 90+ minutes. Worth checking out, IMO.


I'll hafta rent it. I always thought the preview quote was funny...

"This is not America. You are not safe at night."
"Oh, we're safe durin' the day, eh?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Has anyone seen "The Kingdom?" Preview looked badass, but I never got around to seeing it.


Yea. It's okay. The first 15 minutes are pretty intense and the last half hour is pretty intense but other than that it's boring.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got to give another WOOT! to "No Country for Old Men".....great movie.....brutal, but great. I'll definitely be picking that one up on blu-ray.

Anybody see the new Jesse James flick with Pitt? I have not.....heard mixed but mostly very good reviews.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sig Al said:


> I wonder what kind of gun he used. I might just have to watch it again tonight.


HK USP .45 Compact if I am not mistaken. I thought it was a sig but after watching it again lately I recognized it. And when he executes the jazz man that looked like a Ruger .22 with some modded barrel.

My favs are

Heat
Collateral
Saving Private Ryan
Miami Vice
Open Range

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey CC, I think you're showing your age. Many of the young whipper snappers here probably never heard of the first two filmed in 1969 and 1972.


As a movie buff I resent that association (giving you a hard time for fun) I have not seen these in a long long time. I used to watch this stuff over my grandparents during sunday dinners. I do want The Searchers on HD-DVD but since the latest news I'll wait for the firesales of the discs.

I own 270+ movies I can give a long long list of great gun movies but based on the fact that own a gun and my father owns many I chose based on handling and realism of the movie.

Cheers

Bobby

Edit: Forgot to mention Tombstome, that fight at OK Corral is amazingly realistic.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Doom was a badass movie.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Shoot 'Em Up with Clive Owen


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Movies w/ good gun scenes,in no particular order

The Good,the bad & the ugly
Young guns
Beverly hills cop 1&2 (remember "Dirty Rosewood")
Sniper(the one with Tom Beringer)
Shooter
Police Academy(first one only)
Quigley down under
Predator,
Commando
And many, many more I'm too tired to think of at the moment....


----------



## Memloss (Aug 12, 2007)

*Another one.*

" The kingdom" was good. Anyone remember " Last Man Standing? "


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Lots of good ones mentioned. I can add Die Hard and Dirty Harry.



submoa said:


> Shoot 'Em Up with Clive Owen


Just watched this one. My favorite line "Guns don't kill people, but they sure do help." Ridiculous shootout at the end.

I'm a real movie junkie. Have around 300 in my dvd/blu-ray collection . Always have about 60 in my Netflix queue.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

captain crunch said:


> three of my favorites:
> 
> _the wild bunch_
> 
> ...


*x 2*


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'll put my three favorites down as:

Saving Private Ryan
Enemy At The Gates
Sergeant York

Yes, I like a good sniper/war film. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Any Clint Eastwood or Charles Bronson movie.:minigun::shock:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

RoboCop

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ronin
Heat
Tears of the Sun

:numbchuck:

:smt071

:smt068

:smt070


----------

